# Help! How to approach a multi effect ( BOSS ME-25 ) ?



## helferlain (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi,

I have a BOSS ME-25 multi effect. I've played around with the settings, changed some things and really like this toy. BUT: finding my very own sound seems confusing to me.

The BOSS ME-25 has the following effects normally in this order:



PEDAL FX (Pedal Effect): WAH, +1 OCTAVE, -1 OCTAVE, FREEZE
COMP/FX (Compressor/Effect): COMP, T.WAH, AC SIM
OD/DS (Overdrive/Distortion): BOOST, OD-1, T-SCREAM,BLUES, DIST, CLASSIC, MODERN, METAL, CORE, FUZZ
PREAMP: CLEAN, TWIN, TWEED, VO DRIVE, BG LEAD, MS VINTAGE, MS MODERN, 5150 DRIVE, R-FIER, ULTRA METAL
NS (Noise Suppressor)
VOLUME (Pedal)
MODULATION: CHORUS, PHASER, FLANGER, ROTARY, UNI-V, TREMOLO, HARMONIST, OCTAVE
DELAY: 1-99ms, 100-990ms, 1000-6000ms, TAP
REVERB: ROOM, HALL
There could be activated one effect from each section at the same time. Every effect has the same setting possibilities / knobs that you know from the original standalone amp / effect.

The problem: In wich order should I start to find MY sound? Starting with the amp? And then? 
There are multiple effects with a gain control: Where in this chain should the I set the gain?

At the moment I feel like wasting my time and messing up more then find my sound...


----------



## Inazone (Jul 7, 2011)

What kind of amp are you using this pedal with? I have the ME-50 pedal and have gigged with it a few times straight into a power amp, but the best use for the ME-series pedals (in my opinion) is in the effects loop of an amp. 

I have certain effects and features that I _always_ use - noise gate and delay especially - and then experiment with additional effects depending on the song I'm playing. For example, I really like the sound of a phaser on clean guitar parts, but for a few songs I use a really "wet" chorus sound that intentionally sounds very processed and digital. But the phaser and chorus aren't essential effects for me, while the delay and noise gate absolutely are.

If you are using the overdrive/distortion or preamp tones on the pedal, I would first adjust those to your liking and then set the noise gate accordingly. Then focus on effects you would expect to use frequently, and lastly experiment with the effects you'd only use in very limited situations.


----------



## helferlain (Jul 8, 2011)

Inazone said:


> What kind of amp are you using this pedal with? ... straight into a power amp, but the best use for the ME-series pedals (in my opinion) is in the effects loop of an amp...




I'm using sometimes a Fender Super Champ XD. Theres no effects loop but a great clean channel. Mostly I use the ME-25 with my HiFi / mini -PA in my living room. 

I want some basic settings to use them with the amps at my friends place, at home or in a practice room in future. Therefore I'm going to use the amp simulations of the ME-25 combined with a clean neutral chanel of the amps on those locations.

Your recommendations are very helpful. Still one question: Especially the GAIN control exists on multiple positions in this effect chain. Where is the best point to set the gain?


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jul 8, 2011)

i have absolutely no experience with that unit, but here my advice: go search for patches online, understand what's happening there and i'm sure you'll get it !


----------



## Inazone (Jul 8, 2011)

helferlain said:


> Your recommendations are very helpful. Still one question: Especially the GAIN control exists on multiple positions in this effect chain. Where is the best point to set the gain?



To the "naked" ear, you'll probably find that most overdriven/distorted tones sound better with quite a bit of gain, at least when playing alone. However, with increased gain comes increased noise and - at extreme settings - loss of definition. Since the ME-25 is digital, you'll likely start hearing digital "artifacts" (hard to explain, but you'll know if you hear them) depending on the exact settings. Most recording is done with the cleanest tone possible while still having the appropriate tone for the particular style; I personally tend to back off the preamp/distortion gain and add more gain in the EQ stage for more punch without sounding fizzy. So, my advice is to dial in any gain controls to where the distorted tones sound good but still have clarity and note definition. Obviously, that's going to have as much to do with your personal tastes as with what is "right".

So, in a nutshell, set the preamp/distortion gain to get your tone close to where you think it sounds good, and then make EQ adjustments to fine-tune it.


----------



## Sephael (Jul 9, 2011)

Finding your sound, I don't know what is best but for me it feels natural to build amp then overdrive/distortion, noise suppression then what ever timing effects, then I worry about stuff like a wah or anything else. Going back and tweaking as needed.

regarding gain, if you want the sounds of using one of the od/dist pedals from the unit you will probably want to dial in that gain first. If you are going for the distortion from the preamp start tweaking gain there. If you are using your amp for distortion set the gain there first.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jul 10, 2011)

I started typing a reply to this yesterday, but my connection was lost at that moment. So Ill try again, in a nutshell:

Because you can EQ with the tone pot for general EQ, after that fine tune it (by holding the drive button), the possibilities are quite endless. There is no neutral EQ on the ME25. You can get a bassy sound with the fine tuning after you dialed in a trebly with the general EQ. My advice is to fiddle with it for hours and try a couple variations. Save each patch and deduct afterwards.

Also pretty important is you set it up under the exact conditions like you will be playing it most of the time. Different volumes / amps / guitars can affect the tone quite a lot. I'd make a patch for each of them.


----------

